# Bulbophyllum beccarii



## paphjoint (Jun 27, 2006)

This bulbo is imo for the "Connaisseur" and I'm pretty sure that this one is going into bud which is just amazing!!








The Whole plant


----------



## lienluu (Jun 27, 2006)

Congratulations!! NOT an easy one to grow at all. I have one and I am always worried it's going to rot away! Any tips on growing it?


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow... I just can't help but think about the smell.


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2006)

I like it. I'm just starting to try to get into bulbos. All of the pics I've seen of yours are impressive!!


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd like to here some tips on growing this also


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the common name for this specie is the Elephant Ear orchid - in its natural habitat it grows up and around three trunks - I've seen two color varieties the normal with reddish colors and a more rare form with purple flowers. I got this clone from a Danish orchid nursery 2 years ago. 
So it was already well established - It like to be wet all year round - perhaps a little less during the cold months - but of course it thrives best in very warm and humid conditions - I always pour a lot of water 
on these plant and have never experienced any rot. Plant will grow well on slabswith a little moss around the roots or in rockwoll mixes (if kept permanently wet) non established plants from imports can be *VERY VERY* difficult to establish one of the reasons is that it has very few and very tiny roots - and the fact that its psbs are very tiny to.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2006)

Awsome Uri.

This is going to be great!!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see the bloom


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 2, 2006)

Updated - things are progressing!


----------



## John Boy (May 3, 2010)

I can't see any of the pictures (maybe it's me, or my end), just wondering:

*Has anybody ever see, or heard of beccarii Seedlings, or flasks? Surely if Jerry can produce a Hybrid, it should be possible to obtain Pods and Seed?*


----------



## ronan (May 4, 2010)

John Boy said:


> I can't see any of the pictures (maybe it's me, or my end), just wondering:
> 
> *Has anybody ever see, or heard of beccarii Seedlings, or flasks? Surely if Jerry can produce a Hybrid, it should be possible to obtain Pods and Seed?*



jerry sold some a couple years ago...
and there's a nursery in switz which sell seedlings (small one but sold as flowering size).
and o&m had some import plants too and i know at least one reseller in germany who got some import plants from my friend Nt Orchids...

i grow 9 or 10 plants...:rollhappy:


----------

